# Best wood for a brisket?



## startedsmokin (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting ready for my first brisket this weekend.  Only been smoking a few weeks using my Masterbuilt XL and have been concentrating on pork BB ribs and pork shoulders.  After making some 'dogfood' at first, I think I finally figured those out.

Anyway, off to Sams and hope to find an 8-12 pound brisket.  Have been reading lots of the recipes here but haven't seen much mention of wood.  In my arsenal are hickory, apple, mesquite, and cherry.  I was thinking about mesquite - wanted a deep wood smoke on this one.

Been wresting with foil or not...haven't foiled any of my pork shoulders but think I might foil this one around 160.  I'll use a standard mustard coating with some type of homegrown rub.

Will post pics after the smoke is done (probably Sunday). 

So...Any strong opinions on wood?


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2012)

If you don't mind the strength of the mesquite, for me it is ideal.  I mix a little hickory with it too.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 27, 2012)

I am pretty partial to cherry myself. oak would be a close second, followed by hickory


----------



## flash (Jul 28, 2012)

RowdyRawhide said:


> I am pretty partial to cherry myself. oak would be a close second, followed by hickory


 Probably why I use both a cherry and oak combo for Brisket.


----------



## austinl (Jul 28, 2012)

Cherry and oak is a dynamite combination.


----------



## culturedhick (Jul 28, 2012)

Hickory with a little oak thrown in is what I use. Good Luck! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 28, 2012)

I find mesquite a little strong, so would have to vote with the cherry/oak crew...

...and yes, I would foil...

bring on the qview!!


----------



## startedsmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

Got a little bit of a late start (doesn't that mean the previous night was a good one?).  Anyway...we are smokin' now.

Smoker is just passing 170 en route to 225ish.

Mav 732 is telling me the meat is at 63 en route to 160ish (foil temp).

What are we having?

7 lb Angus brisket from Sams.  I trimmed a bit of the fat from the top and crosscut the back side.  I put it fat side down.

Rub:

I don't measure.  Ended up with about a quarter cup.  Used approximately equal proportions of:

1. Montreal steak seasoning

2. Garlic powder

3. Onion powder

4. Kosher salt (I don't know why, but all the 'famous' cooks use kosher salt, so it sounds like the thing to use).

Then added:

5. Dash of paprika (I like the color it adds...to me it is pretty tasteless, but I think it is the same bottle my grandmother purchased before my mom was born so maybe I should spring for a new one).

6. Fresh cracked pepper on top.

7. I forgot to coat with French's mustard first so I added a tad on top.  I don't know why I did that...sorta backwards, I know.

Here is what it looked like with the initial rub...before I drizzled the mustard on top:













IMG-20120729-00470.jpg



__ startedsmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 29, 2012)

I like a cpl chunks of mesquite with brisket. What wood did you go with?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 29, 2012)

And what kind of wood did you decide? I use Jack Daniel's Oak Barrel Chips and Hickory.


----------



## startedsmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh my, I think I forgot the most important part (isn't that what the subject of this thread was?)! 

Whether I am too dumb or too stubborn, I went with my initial thoughts....mesquite chunks and chips.

I am thinking about my first reload after 3 hours or so, might add some apple.  I think it'll be a gametime decision


----------



## startedsmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

Cooking conditions are ideal....80 degrees outside with practically no wind.  The neighbors certainly can smell what is going on!

After about 3 hours, I added, as expected, some soaked apple chips and rotated the mesquite chunks around a bit.  I took a quick snapshot at the three hour mark:













IMG-20120729-00471.jpg



__ startedsmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012






There is definitely a pinkish hue around the exterior. 

Cranked the heat up a hair...now running the box at 234 with an IT of 153 after four hours.  Next time I open the door will be at 160 to wrap.


----------



## startedsmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

Just passed the six hour mark.  Pushing through the stall right now..had been 152 for the better part of two hours but I rose four degrees in the last 20 min so I am optimistic that is over.  Just a few more degrees till I get to peek again (with a valid excuse....time to wrap).  Planning on going to just about 190 then remove and put in the cooler for about an hour or until I can't wait any longer. Pics to follow. 
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 29, 2012)

Lookin good so far but remember if you don't measure and it turns out fantastic how are you going to duplicate it?


----------



## startedsmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow...after about a two hour stall it finished to 195quickly.  Went out to the pool and by the time I came back the maverick was beeping.  I quickly removed it...left it double wrapped in foil...and now it is resting comfortably in the cooler...about to slowly come back to temperature.  I imagine I will give it at least one hour.  Pics to follow.

This is my first and I guess you never forget your first.  I am getting giddy :sausage:


----------



## startedsmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

What's done is done...and here are the pics to prove it:

After a 75 minute rest in the cooler...twas VERY juicy:













IMG-20120729-00472.jpg



__ startedsmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012






First few slices.  Not as pronounced a smoke ring as I expected...had about six full hours of smoke (mesquite then apple):













IMG-20120729-00473.jpg



__ startedsmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012






And finally...hand cut...and enjoyed.













IMG-20120729-00474.jpg



__ startedsmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012






Final post for this go-round.


----------



## zahlgren (Aug 1, 2012)

That looks fantastic! Good job!


----------

